# P&O cheaper than Norfolkline



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All

Just booked the ferry for our winter hols!!! Sailing November 7th at 10.00am with P&O Dover Calais, for £36.00 one way. A good price I think for our old Hymer and the two of us. Norfolkline were some £20.00 dearer, for a not very convienient crossing time. That's before you got to the credit card charge.

Just got to while away the time now before we can go!

regards

Herman


----------

